# Deep Dig Leads To Chinese Finds



## swizzle (May 12, 2007)

I think I may have dug a little to deep when this one popped out of the hole. Well O.K. I didn't dig it. It was a $5 yard sale find. I wish I could dig stuff this cool. Swiz


----------



## Just Dig it (May 13, 2007)

i think thats a guardian of  sorts known as a foo dog..not sure on the spelling but research  it im pretty sure


----------



## swizzle (May 13, 2007)

Foo Dog has horns. I think he's cute and thanx for the lead. I'm gonna see what I can find. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

Yep, Foo Dog. Eric got it right. They guard your tomb from looters. Guess that one didn't do a good job.


----------



## swizzle (May 13, 2007)

I'm finding lots of different foo dogs but nothing like this one. This thing is heavy with a green patina on it so I'm guessing that its not cast iron. My best guess is bronze unless you guys have any other guesses on the metal type? Any idea's where I could post this to get a better opinion on it? Swizzle


----------



## tncgal (May 13, 2007)

Does a magnet stick to it?

 I'd suggest posting on eBay's Antiques Board or the Collectibles Board.  Even though it isn't an antique, the folks there are very helpful.

 Antiques Board ~ http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=13

 Collectibles Board ~ http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=9


----------



## swizzle (May 13, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: tncgal
> 
> even though it isn't an antique


 
 So you don't think its an antique? I'm just asking because I don't know. My guess was actually a 1920/30's chinese tourist piece made to look older. I appreciate the help, thanx, Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

Hey Jason, polish the bottom of one of the feet. you should be able to tell if it is brass or bronze.


----------



## swizzle (May 13, 2007)

I just checked and a magnet doesn't stick to it. I'll do the polish trick in the morning. I'm getting ready to head to bed right now. Thanx guys and gal. Swizzle


----------



## Just Dig it (May 14, 2007)

I am probably wrong  but i would  say  its  older...nothing to back my theory  just  gut....id  have it appraised


----------



## swizzle (May 14, 2007)

I keep getting replies in other forums that say not to clean anything. That it will ruin any value it has to a collector. So I'm just going to assume its bronze and leave it at that. I have some places to contact and pics to take to send with e-mails in an attempt to get more info and a possible value. Thanx Guys. Swizzle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2007)

Mabey its gold!


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

> They guard your tomb from looters. Guess that one didn't do a good job.


 
 [X(][&:][]Your killing me [][][][][]


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

As it is not in mint shape anyway, I would polish a small piece of it in a crevice or area not seen. You can tell quickly. 
 Ep
 Swiz, send me some pics of the finished product of the cleaning of the spouting springs, would you?
 Joel


----------

